
The secret of taste: why we like what we like - sergeant3
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jun/22/secret-of-taste-why-we-like-what-we-like
======
tmaly
this is part of my motivation for working on bestfoodnearme.com When I am
traveling, I always want to try the best food in that region. Its always
subjective, but I could not find a great data source for this.

